# Makes Your Palm Router Infinitely More Useful!



## marwood (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a DeWalt D26204K, which is the 230V/50Hz version of the 611. I bought an 8mm collet that is specifically for it from here. Can't tell if that collet would fit the 611 though.


----------



## GoBlu (Jun 21, 2012)

That's a great little router. I got the plunge base kit with mine. That plunge base comes in handy. I use the Rockler dovetail jig that has 8mm bits and a collet adapter for 1/2 inch bit routers. The 611/612 would be a great option to use with it, easier to maneuver than the bigger routers.


----------



## fiddlebanshee (May 3, 2010)

I know this review has been written a while ago, but wanted to give a shout out to thank you! i had purchased a rockler dovetail jig from someone second hand and only after found out it only works with 1/2" shank routers that take 8 mm bits through a reducer. I have the DeWalt 611 so-problem!

I called rockler with no joy. They just basically said - too bad, can't help you. Then I found your review, and have ordered the 8mm collet. Am looking forward to using the jig now!

So thanks!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Wait! Are you saying that there is an adapter that lets me use 1/2" bits on my 611??


----------



## Wes123 (Jun 10, 2014)

I contacted 


> Wait! Are you saying that there is an adapter that lets me use 1/2" bits on my 611??
> 
> - Andybb


I contacted the manufacturer of the custom collet about 1/2" bits, and they say they can't make a collet to accept 1/2" bits for the 611. The link above allows you to use 8mm bits, which are really good. You can get the 8mm bits through Lee Valley or super cheap on ebay.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I got excited there for a minute!! So….I'd have to buy 8mm bits if I want a shaft larger than the stock 1/4" one? I've got a good collection of 1/2" bits. Don't want to start another collection.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeah. I emailed them. No 1/2" option. Oh well.


----------



## Wes123 (Jun 10, 2014)

> I got excited there for a minute!! So….I d have to buy 8mm bits if I want a shaft larger than the stock 1/4" one? I ve got a good collection of 1/2" bits. Don t want to start another collection.
> 
> - Andybb


Yeah I got excited at the possibility of a 1/2" collet as well. Too bad because the 611 is a great router. I have a good collection of 8mm shank bits already, so it makes sense for me. If you just have 1/4" and 1/2" bits, probably not worth converting. However, I will say that the 8mm shank size works very well. You don't get the chatter you get with some 1/4" bits (if you take a heavy pass or you're working with a really dense wood). Hope that makes sense.


----------

